# Quota turkey hunt harvest records



## JamesG (Feb 4, 2009)

Why does,nt GON publish the quota turkey hunt harvest records in the Febuary issue. Application deadline Feb.15th. I cant find it on gohuntgeorgia.con either.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Feb 5, 2009)

well i found it  gohuntgeorgia.com site under the quota hunting part


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 5, 2009)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> well i found it  gohuntgeorgia.com site under the quota hunting part




give us the specific link for the harvest information


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

Gaswamp said:


> give us the specific link for the harvest information



Here are the results from last season.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Feb 6, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here are the results from last season.



Good info there but you have to do the math to extrapolate the hunter success rates.

How many turkey hunters are smart enough to do that?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 6, 2009)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Good info there but you have to do the math to extrapolate the hunter success rates.
> 
> How many turkey hunters are smart enough to do that?


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2009)

thanks CK


----------



## JamesG (Feb 11, 2009)

C.Killmaster said:


> Here are the results from last season.



Thanks C.Kill, do you have anything on River-Creek?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 11, 2009)

nevermind found it, Kauka river-creek


----------

